
GitHub seems to be experiencing technical difficulties - benstrumental
https://status.github.com/
======
nalllar
"We're working to mitigate a DDoS attack affecting
[http://github.com](http://github.com) performance."

[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/700076719747809280](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/700076719747809280)

------
wanda
It seems to be back up now—but the repo I was working on has reverted to its
state 17 hours ago.

Edit: never mind, it's back.

It's a DDoS apparently.

~~~
benstrumental
I think the post title now reflects the situation better.

------
CraftThatBlock
That was quick, I was about to post it. Hopefully everything isn't on fire
over at Github.

~~~
benstrumental
Last time it was a power outage of some sort right? What's it going to be this
time?

